# Abandoned car



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi All,

would really like some advice.
About 3 days ago some locals parked their Nissan Patrol outside our (rented) villa in Mirdif, got into another waiting car and left. The car is completely empty, parked right up against our wall in front of the gate and taking up our parking space.
We called the police to have them remove it but they say they can't do anything in Mirdif unless it blocks our garage. So what to do??


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Drop a brick on it


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL as much fun as that would be, I don't think I want to go there!


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

May be you can reserve the parking area by contacting RTA and then call the police again


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

How do I reserve it? It's not an actual marked off parking space, it more like a kind of sidewalk in front of the house.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

I know this is naughty, but is the car locked or open? Cant you just take the hand brake off and push it elsewhere? Maybe in front of your garage so the police come move it?? lol.


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL we haven't checked!! I will tonight though! Great idea!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Suid-Afrikaner said:


> How do I reserve it? It's not an actual marked off parking space, it more like a kind of sidewalk in front of the house.


Id say, that if its not in your driveway, then they have the right to park there ( as annoying as it may be).

if its bothering you, try calling the RTA or Munincipality...it may be an abandonded car which may be removed.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

I've always found, where the law offer no recourse - or you cannot be bothered, you cannot beat a bit of glue.

Glue a very polite notice to the car (not superglue, but do use lots of the stuff)....this acts as a very good deterrent against repeated parking...as it will take some time to remove.

Also, if they are local they will see the (very polite) notice and move it pretty quick...or you can add some more notices until they do... always to glass, so no damage, but lots and lots of sticky mess...


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

*Lipstick*

Just use lipstick to write on the wind screen, in big fat letters! He will NEVER park there again - it's so messy to clean .....


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, but surprise surprise, got home for lunch today and the car was gone. Got some great pointers for future though!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice one lol.


----------

